# back seat room compared to 545?



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

In the coupe, what is the rear leg room compared to the 545?


----------



## mspeed76 (Nov 13, 2003)

this was discussed on roadfly.

i've sat in both and theres no comparison.

the 545 is family sedan and can fit adults very comfortably with _plenty_ of leg/head room

the 645 is a 2+2 coupe. the rear seats are mostly for show. the 6 is not a practical car. i was shocked at how little leg room there was. its about the same or less than an e46 convertible. only if you have a small passenger up front will you have some decent legroom in the rear. and if you're over 5'9, you won't be able to sit up straight in the rear seats!

if you're trying to decide between the 5/6, maybe this picture will help. the 5 looks pretty lame next to the 6



CapeBimmer said:


> In the coupe, what is the rear leg room compared to the 545?


----------



## Grey Coupe (Nov 15, 2003)

*Body size*

The body size of the 5 and 6 have been described as fairly similar. They look very different in this picture. Camera angle?


----------



## mspeed76 (Nov 13, 2003)

its not the camera angle. the two look nothing alike

the 6 about the same length as the 5, but wider, lower, shorter wheelbase.



Grey Coupe said:


> The body size of the 5 and 6 have been described as fairly similar. They look very different in this picture. Camera angle?


----------



## CapeBimmer (Mar 16, 2002)

CapeBimmer said:


> In the coupe, what is the rear leg room compared to the 545?


I nixed the 645 and ordered a 545. Trying to be practicle.


----------

